# I met a young man from this neighborhood, whom I know by sight



## User1001

Hallo Allerseits! Ich habe hier, in dieses Forum, nicht in eine lange Zeit gesprochen, tja?  Irgendwie, ich habe heute einen Text des Buch "Dom Casmurro" auf Deutsch übersetzt. Unter diese Nachricht liegt den Text des Buch auf Englisch, und unter die englische Texte liegt meine Texte auf Deutsch, die ich übersetzt habe. Sag' mir meine verschiedene Fehlern, bitte. Tschüß! 

**AUCH: Ich habe "Central line" nicht auf Deutsch in meine Übersetzung geschrieben, weil er einen Eigenname ist.**

One evening just lately, as I was coming back from town to Engenho Novo on the Central line train, I met a young man from this neighborhood, whom I know by sight: enough to raise my hat to him. He greeted me, sat down next to me, started talking about the moon and ministerial comings and goings, and ended up reciting some of his verses. The journey was short, and it may be that the verses were not entirely bad. But it so happened that I was tired, and closed my eyes three or four times; enough for him to interrupt the reading and put his poems back in his pocket.

Ein Abend, kürzlich, wenn ich zurück von den Stadt zu Engenho Novo um den Central line Zug gekommen war, habe ich einen jungen Mann von den Nachbarschaft getreffen, der ich mit meinen Anblick kennte: genug dafür ich meinen Hut zu ihm aufgestiegen habe. Er grüßte mich, hätte neben mir saß hin, sprach über die Mund und ministeriell beständiges Kommen und Gehen, und er sagte mir einige Bibelsprüche. Die Reise war kürz, und die Bibelsprüche dürfen nicht ganz böse gewesen haben. Aber ich war überhaupt müde, und habe meine Augen dreimal oder viermal geschließen; genug dafür er könnte mich aussetzen, und für ihn seinen Gedichte wieder in seine Jackentasche legen.


----------



## Kajjo

one evening just lately = Vor kurzem [habe ich...] an einem Abend; or short: neulich

Please check the conjugation of "treffen"

"den ich vom Sehen her kannte"

"gut genug, um meinen Hut zum Gruße zu heben"

Please check and rewrite:  "hätte neben mir saß" -- what tense that supposed to be?

kürz -- non existent, please check

Please check conjugation of "schließen"

"enough for him to interrupt the reading and put his poems back in his pocket." Please try again, you can do better!

*Please give us a new try!
*
Kajjo


----------



## User1001

Entschuldigung Kajjo, und danke sehr für die Korrektionen. Letzte Nacht war ich ganz müde, deswegen meine Übersetzung war nicht ziemlich gut, offensichtlich. Noch einmal, danke für die Hilfe/Korrektionen/uzw. Hier ist meine neue Übersetzung, die ich diesen Morgen geschrieben habe. 

Vor kurzum an einem Abend, wenn ich zurück von den Stadt zu Engenho Novo um den Central line Zug gekommen war, habe ich einen jungen Mann von den Nachbarschaft getroffen, der ich mit meinen Anblick kennte: gut genug, um meinen Hut zum Gruße zu heben. Er grüßte mich, hatte neben mir saß hin, sprach über die Mund und ministeriell beständiges Kommen und Gehen, und er sagte mir einige Bibelsprüche. Die Reise war kurz, und die Bibelsprüche dürfen nicht ganz böse gewesen haben. Aber ich war überhaupt müde, und habe meine Augen dreimal oder viermal geschloßen; gut genug, damit er meine Lesung auszusetzen, und seine Gedichte zurück in seine Jackentasche legt.


----------



## Kajjo

tspier2 said:


> Vor kurzum an einem Abend, wenn ich zurück von den Stadt zu Engenho Novo um den Central line Zug gekommen war, habe ich einen jungen Mann von den Nachbarschaft getroffen, der ich mit meinen Anblick kennte: gut genug, um meinen Hut zum Gruße zu heben. Er grüßte mich, hatte neben mir saß hin, sprach über die Mund und ministeriell beständiges Kommen und Gehen, und er sagte mir einige Bibelsprüche. Die Reise war kurz, und die Bibelsprüche dürfen nicht ganz böse gewesen haben. Aber ich war überhaupt müde, und habe meine Augen dreimal oder viermal geschloßen; gut genug, damit er meine Lesung auszusetzen, und seine Gedichte zurück in seine Jackentasche legt.


Bitte arbeite alle meine vorherigen Korrekturen ein und überprüfe die Konjugationen von den Verben. 

wenn > als
"einen jungen Mann aus der Nachbarschaft"
Mund > look into the Dictionary both ways, please!
moon > (see above)
"überhaupt" does not fit at all

Kajjo


----------



## User1001

Bah, ich fühle jetzt wie einen Trottel, weil ich viele Fehlern geschrieben habe. Es tut mir außerordentlich Leid, daß ich mein Deutsch so furchtbar übersetzt habe.  Meine neue Übersetzung liegt unter:

Vor kurzum an einem Abend, als ich zurück von den Stadt zu Engenho Novo um den Central line Zug gekommen war, habe ich einen jungen Mann von den Nachbarschaft getroffen, der ich mit meinen Anblick kannte: gut genug, um meinen Hut zum Gruße zu heben. Er grüßte mich, saß neben mir hin, sprach über der Mond und ministeriell beständiges Kommen und Gehen, und er sagte mir einige Bibelsprüche. Die Reise war kurz, und die Bibelsprüche dürfen nicht ganz böse gewesen haben. Aber ich war überhaupt müde, und habe meine Augen dreimal oder viermal geschloßen; gut genug, damit er meine Lesung aussetzen könnte, und seine Gedichte zurück in seine Jackentasche zu legen.


----------



## Henryk

tspier2 said:


> Bah, ich fühle jetzt wie einen Trottel, weil ich viele Fehlern geschrieben gemacht (wie im Englischen geht nur *machen *in diesem Zusammenhang) habe. Es tut mir außerordentlich Leid, dass ich mein Deutsch so furchtbar übersetzt habe.
> Ach was, das sind nichts als Schusselfehler. Dein Deutsch ist gut!
> Meine neue Übersetzung _liegt unter_:
> 
> Vor kurzum an einem Abend, als ich zurück von den _Stadt zu Engenho Novo um den Central line Zug gekommen war_, habe ich einen jungen Mann von den Nachbarschaft getroffen, der i_ch mit meinen Anblick kannte:_ gut genug, um meinen Hut zum Gruße zu heben. Er grüßte mich, _saß neben mir hin_, sprach über der Mond und ministeriell beständiges Kommen und Gehen, und er sagte mir einige Bibelsprüche. Die Reise war kurz, und die Bibelsprüche _dürfen nicht ganz böse gewesen_ haben. Aber ich war _überhaupt_ müde, und habe meine Augen dreimal oder viermal geschloßen; gut genug, _damit er meine Lesung aussetzen könnte_, und seine Gedichte zurück in seine Jackentasche zu legen. (Tipp: Nutze im letzten Satz *um* statt *damit*)


 
Kasusfehler
Rechtschreibfehler
_Bitte umformulieren/anderes Wort nutzen_
Falsches Wort
Wort fehlt

Ich harre deiner korrigierten Version.


----------



## Henryk

> Hallo allerseits! Ich habe hier (kein Komma) in diesem[s[/s] Forum (kein Komma) nicht in eine lange Zeit gesprochen, tja?
> Das klingt wie eine wörtliche Übersetzung vom Englischen und genau das solltest du vermeiden.
> 
> - Lokaladverbien werden im Deutschen nicht durch Kommas separiert.
> 
> - im Deutschen meldet (_*melden*_, schlag es am besten nach) man sich; *sprechen* geht leider nicht. (_lange nicht hier im Forum gemeldet_)
> 
> _*- allerseits *_ist ein Adverb wie *überall*, daher muss es generell kleingeschrieben werden. (Außer halt am Satzanfang.)
> 
> - *tja* nutzt man nicht als Frageanhängsel (Question tag) . Im Deutschen kann man generell _*nicht wahr? *_oder* nicht?* sagen. Es gibt noch viel mehr Alternativen, aber die sind eher regional.
> 
> _*In a long time*_ kann man nicht ins Deutsche übernehmen. Dafür solltest du die wörtliche Übersetzung von *for a long time* nehmen, und zwar _*seit langer Zeit.*_
> 
> 
> 
> *Irgendwie,* ich habe heute einen Text des Buches "Dom Casmurro" auf Deutsch übersetzt.
> 
> _Das geht im Deutschen nicht und sollte vermieden werden, da das kein Muttersprachler macht_.  Da es in den dt. Satz eh nicht passt, kannst du es weglassen.
> 
> - entweder *vom Buch "Dom Casmurro"* oder *des Buches "Dom Casmurro".*
> 
> 
> Unter dieser Nachricht liegt dern Text des Buches auf Englisch, und unter demie englischen Texte liegt meine Texte auf Deutsch, denie ich übersetzt habe. Sag' mir meine verschiedene Fehlern, bitte. Tschüss! (kurz gesprochener Vokal)


 
- _*unter*_ erfordert entweder Dativ oder Akkusativ. *Liegen* ist ein Zustandsverb und deshalb muss der Dativ folgen.

- im Deutchen kann man leider nicht alles *sagen*. Man kann aber "*Bescheid sagen, wenn",* *mich informieren über, mich korrigieren*, etc. sagen. 

Versuch dich mal in die Fälle zu vertiefen. Wenn du die Kasusfehler nicht gemacht hättest, hätte es kaum etwas zum Meckern gegeben.  

Das *", bitte"* verwendet man im Deutschen nicht auf diese Art und Weise. Man wendet es an wie folgt:

Could you () open the window, please?
Könntest du bitte das Fenster öffnen?

Open () the window, please!
Öffne bitte das Fenster!


----------



## User1001

Besser? 

Vor kurzum an einem Abend, als ich zurück von der Stadt zu Engenho Novo um den Central line Zug gekommen war, habe ich einen jungen Mann aus den ich mit meiner Anblick kannte: gut genug, um meinen Hut zum Gruße zu heben. Er grüßte mich, saß neben mir, sprach über  Nachbarschaft getroffen, den Mond und ministeriell beständiges Kommen und Gehen, und er erzählte mir einige Bibelsprüche. Die Reise war kurz, und die Bibelsprüche dürfen nicht ganz böse gewesen. Aber ich war ziemlich müde, und habe meine Augen dreimal oder viermal geschlossen; gut genug, um er meine Lesung aussetzen konnte, und seine Gedichte zurück in seine Jackentasche zu legen.


----------



## elroy

Ja, sehr.   You're getting there.

Besides the translation problems pointed out by Henryk (see italicized parts in post #6), here are a few other problems: 





tspier2 said:


> Vor kurzum an einem Abend, als ich zurück von der Stadt zu Engenho Novo um den Central line Zug gekommen war, habe ich einen jungen Mann aus XXX den ich mit meiner Anblick kannte: gut genug, um meinen Hut zum Gruße zu heben. Er grüßte mich, saß neben mir, sprach über Nachbarschaft getroffen, den Mond und ministeriell beständiges Kommen und Gehen, und er erzählte mir einige Bibelsprüche. Die Reise war kurz, und die Bibelsprüche dürfen nicht ganz böse gewesen. Aber ich war ziemlich müde, und habe meine Augen dreimal oder viermal geschlossen; gut genug, um er meine Lesung aussetzen konnte, und seine Gedichte zurück in seine Jackentasche zu legen.


 Wrong tense
Wrong preposition
Missing word(s)
Wrong case
Word order problem
Word choice problem


----------



## elroy

This is quite a challenging text, so I tried my hand at a translation of my own.  I'd be interested in any comments. 

(Tspier, don't read my translation if you want to keep working on improving yours.  I don't want to confuse you. )

_Als ich neulich abends auf der Reise von der Stadt nach Engenho Novo im Central-Line Zug war, lernte ich einen jungen Mann aus dieser Nachbarschaft kennen, den ich vom Sehen her kannte - gut genug, um ihm meinen Hut zum Gruße zu heben.  Er grüßte mich, setzte sich neben mich und fing an, über den Mond und das geistliche Hin und Her zu reden, und trug schließlich einige seiner Strophen vor.  Die Reise war kurz, und die Strophen waren vielleicht nicht allzu schlimm.  Aber ich war zufälligerweise müde und machte die Augen drei oder vier Mal zu, bis er aufhörte zu lesen und seine Gedichte wieder in seine Tasche steckte._


----------



## User1001

Bah, I feel so stupid for having corrected this so many times, and still not having it be proper. I think I also mixed up a few of my sentences when I was correcting them in the last post, which is why so much more is wrong with it.

I'm done with this translation - maybe I'll try another some other time.


----------



## Henryk

elroy said:


> This is quite a challenging text, so I tried my hand at a translation of my own. I'd be interested in any comments.
> 
> (Tspier, don't read my translation if you want to keep working on improving yours. I don't want to confuse you. )
> 
> _Als ich neulich abends auf der Reise Fahrt von der Stadt nach Engenho Novo im Central-Line-Zug war, lernte ich einen jungen Mann aus dieser (besser: unserer) Nachbarschaft kennen, den ich vom Sehen her kannte - gut genug, um ihm gegenüber meinen Hut zum Gruße zu ziehen._
> 
> _(... den ich vom Sehen her gut genug kannte, um ihm gegenüber meinen Hut zum Gruße zu ziehen)_
> 
> _Er grüßte mich, setzte sich neben mich und fing an, über den Mond und das geistliche Hin und Her das Kommen und Gehen der Minister zu reden, und trug schließlich einige seiner Strophen Verse vor._
> 
> _Die Reise war kurz, und die Strophen Verse waren vielleicht nicht allzu schlimm. Aber ich war zufälligerweise Aber so geschah es, dass ich müde war und machte die Augen drei oder vier Mal schloss, bis er aufhörte zu lesen und seine Gedichte wieder in seine Tasche steckte._


 
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich kein Musiker noch ein Poet, aber trotzdem würde ich _*Verse*_ mit _*verse*_ übersetzen. Wie kommst du auf _*geistliches Hin und Her*_?


----------



## elroy

Danke, Henryk!

-"den Hut heben" hatte Kajjo vorgeschlagen. Findest Du es falsch? 
-"geistliches Hin und Her" was a shot in the dark. That was an especially tough part to translate.
-Ich dachte, "Vers" würde man nur bei einem religiösen Text verwenden. Bei einem normalen Gedicht sagt man doch "Strophe", oder? Oder geht da auch "Vers"? 
-"So geschah es": Wird das tatsächlich genauso wie im Englisch verwendet? Bedeutet das "Es war zufälligerweise der Fall"? 
-Kann man die Augen nicht "zumachen"?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> -Ich dachte, "Vers" würde man nur bei einem religiösen Text verwenden. Bei einem normalen Geschicht sagt man doch "Strophe", oder? Oder geht da auch "Vers"?


 
Ein Vers ist eine Zeile im Gedicht. Eine Strophe ist wie ein Absatz.



> -Kann man die Augen nicht "zumachen"?


 
"die Augen schließen" ist standardsprachlich. "Zumachen" ist - auch in Bezug auf Schuhe - umgangssprachlich.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:


> Ein Vers ist eine Zeile im Gedicht. Eine Strophe ist wie ein Absatz.


 Genau.  Im Englischen ist mit "verse" eine ganze Strophe bzw. ein ganzer Absatz gemeint.


----------



## Henryk

elroy said:


> Danke, Henryk!
> 
> -"den Hut heben" hatte Kajjo vorgeschlagen. Findest Du es falsch?
> Ich kenne nur die idiomatische Version mit _*Hute zum Gruße ziehen*_. Was _*Hut heben*_ angeht, so kann ich es mir auch bildlich nicht allzu gut vorstellen.
> 
> -Kann man die Augen nicht "zumachen"?
> Wie Who schon sagte, es ist sehr umgangssprachlich.


 


> Bedeutet das "Es war zufälligerweise der Fall"?


Eher nicht. Das könnte mehr oder weniger auf die folgende Übersetzung zutreffen:

_But it so happened that I was tired._
_*Aber wie ihm geschah, war er müde.*_ (= aber dennoch war er kurze Zeit später müde, einfach so)

Vielleicht passt die Übersetzung besser?


----------



## elroy

Henryk said:


> _But it so happened that I was tired._
> _*Aber wie ihm geschah, war er müde.*_ (= aber dennoch war er kurze Zeit später müde, einfach so)


 So in this context we would say, "Wie mir geschah, war ich müde"?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> So in this context we would say, "Wie mir geschah, war ich müde"?


Nein, das klingt aus meiner Sicht absolut nicht idiomatisch für eine so banale Situation!

Literarisch oder märchenhaft würde man "Es ergab sich, daß" oder "Wie es sich ergab..." sagen können. In solch einer normalen Erzählung wie der vorliegenden sollte man aber auch stilistisch ganz normal bleiben:

_Aber ich war gerade sehr müde und schloß daher ein paar Mal meine Augen; genug für ihn, um seine Lesung zu unterbrechen und seine Gedichte wieder zurück in seine Tasche zu stecken.
_
Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Ich glaube, ich bin auch "normal' geblieben, habe lediglich ein "zufälligerweise" hinzugefügt, um das "einfach so" irgendwie wiederzugeben.  Aber vielleicht ist mein Versuch in die Hose gegangen, vielleicht sagt man es so im Deutschen nicht.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Nein, das klingt aus meiner Sicht absolut nicht idiomatisch für eine so banale Situation!
> 
> Literarisch oder märchenhaft würde man "Es ergab sich, daß" oder "Wie es sich ergab..." sagen können. In solch einer normalen Erzählung wie der vorliegenden sollte man aber auch stilistisch ganz normal bleiben:
> 
> _Aber ich war gerade sehr müde und schloß daher ein paar Mal meine Augen; genug für ihn, um seine Lesung zu unterbrechen und seine Gedichte wieder zurück in seine Tasche zu stecken._


The problem (soure):

Dom Casmurro, written by Joaquim Maria Machado de Assis was first published in Brazil in 1899. Like The Posthumous Memoirs of Bras Cubas and Quincas Borba, both by Machado de Assis, it is a masterpiece of realist literature.

So, as you can see, we have BIG problems. We are dealing with an English translation of a masterpiece. I personally think that translating a translation is a mistake, for obvious reasons. However, the English translator has chosen language that is both somewhat formal and often non-standard.

Problems and more problems, and that is why I tried to start threads about such questions, which really are far too complicated and numerous for one thread. 

Gaer


----------



## Acrolect

elroy said:


> Genau. Im Englischen ist mit "verse" eine ganze Strophe bzw. ein ganzer Absatz gemeint.


 
Hier muss ich (obwohl ich Non-native Speaker bin) widersprechen, zumindest in der Literaturwissenschaft wird Engl. _verse_ auch als eine Zeile eines Gedichts verwendet (_stanza _ist dann die Strophe). Es kann auch die Strophe heißen, aber üblicher in der Litwiss. (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) ist erstere Bedeutung.

Im vorliegenden Fall ist aber wohl - pars pro toto - einfach Lyrik oder Gedichte gemeint. Also _reading some of his verse_ heißt wohl weder, dass jemand ein paar Zeilen, noch ein paar Strophen vorgelesen hat, sondern ganze Gedichte (außer es geht um Versepen oder Ähnliches - Bibelsprüche sind durch das nachfolgende _poems_ unwahrscheinlich).


----------



## elroy

You may be write about the usage in academic contexts, but in everyday English "verse" does not mean "line" but "stanza."


----------



## gaer

Acrolect said:


> Hier muss ich (obwohl ich Non-native Speaker bin) widersprechen, zumindest in der Literaturwissenschaft wird Engl. verse auch als eine Zeile eines Gedichts verwendet (stanza ist dann die Strophe).


From Cambridge, as an example of "chapter and verse":

"I can't quote you chapter and verse but I think it's a line from 'Macbeth'."

This usage comes from the Bible. Genesis, for example, is divided into chapters. The "verses" are sometimes similar to "lines", sometimes not.

2 And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness was upon the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God moved upon the face of the waters. (two sentences)

4 And God saw the light, that it was good: and God divided the light from the darkness. (one sentence that could just as well have been two.

13 And the evening and the morning were the third day. (definitely "one line".)

Later chapter…

17 And unto Adam he said,
Because thou hast hearkened unto the voice of thy wife, 
and hast eaten of the tree, 
of which I commanded thee, saying, 
Thou shalt not eat of it: 
cursed is the ground for thy sake; 
in sorrow shalt thou eat of it all the days of thy life; 

(It takes a great deal of imagination to describe this verse as one line.)

Is that what you had in mind?

Otherwise, I think you can rely on this (source).

All the definitions given refer to more than one line.

This may be the more "literary" usage you have in mind. And you may now more about it than I do.


> Im vorliegenden Fall ist aber wohl - pars pro toto - einfach Lyrik oder Gedichte gemeint. Also _reading some of his verse_ heißt wohl weder, dass jemand ein paar Zeilen, noch ein paar Strophen vorgelesen hat, sondern ganze Gedichte (außer es geht um Versepen oder Ähnliches - Bibelsprüche sind durch das nachfolgende _poems_ unwahrscheinlich).


Yup. I fully agree. "Some of his verses", in my opinion, means "some of his poems"—not a few lines, not a very "stanzas", and certainly not verses from the Bible!

Gaer


----------



## Acrolect

I did a little informal search of the British National Corpus (a representative 100-million-word corpus of British English) and my impression is (of course, I have not examined the results more closely) that the pars-pro-toto meaning is the most common one, with _in verse_ or _into verse_ being among the most common collocations - and this clearly refers to the lyrical quality of a text (meter, rhyme, etc.). The meaning of 'line' is also relatively common. I do not - on first view -  see that many instances of the stanza meaning though. 

Elroy, can you give me examples of this meaning because apart from songs, where people often distinguish between verse and chorus, I cannot really think of a co-text where I have encountered it.



> You may be write about the usage in academic contexts, but in everyday English "verse" does not mean "line" but "stanza."


 
But how often do we talk about the structuring of poetry outside an academic or literary context? As mentioned, I think the most common everyday usage is 'or lyrical/poetic quality', where it does not refer to this structuring.

Gaer, I agree, your example from the Bible stretches the meaning of 'line' (almost literally). But then the Bible is organized differently from poems (as are songs), so that _verse_ here acquires a specific meaning.
In drama, the organizing principles are act, scene, line (when you quote, you give something like III.2.iv = third act, second scene, fourth line, if I remember correctly), so that when you talk of _verse_ in connection with plays, then you probably mean some part of lyrical quality (possibly also a line - many of the older plays in English employ some kind of meter, e.g. _blank verse_).


----------



## gaer

Acrolect said:


> I did a little informal search of the British National Corpus (a representative 100-million-word corpus of British English) and my impression is (of course, I have not examined the results more closely) that the pars-pro-toto meaning is the most common one, with _in verse_ or _into verse_ being among the most common collocations - and this clearly refers to the lyrical quality of a text (meter, rhyme, etc.). The meaning of 'line' is also relatively common. I do not - on first view - see that many instances of the stanza meaning though.


Let me give you the three examples from Cambride:

_1  writing which is arranged in short lines with a regular rhythm; poetry:_
_comic/light/satirical verse_
_Shakespeare wrote mostly in verse._

(This describes the kind of writing, not length.)

_2 [C] one of the parts into which a poem or song is divided:_
_Each verse was sung as a solo and then everyone joined in on the chorus._

(This it the usage I'm familiar with: "Second verse, same as the first—"I'm 'Henery' the Eigth I am…" Note that the example is of a song. Quite obviously you don't sing a verse of a poem unless it has been set to music.)

_3 [C] one of the series of short parts into which the writing of a holy book is divided:_
_She recited a verse from the Bible/the Koran._

(This relates to what we were talking about.)

I'm not sure what "U" and "C" refer to, but here is stanza:

stanza Show phonetics
noun [C]
a group of lines of poetry forming a unit; verse

I'm a musician, not a teacher of literature, so I don't know how commonly "verse" is used to refer to a group of lines forming a unit in poetry. However, I think I would say "second stanza", not "second verse" when referring to a poem.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> I'm not sure what "U" and "C" refer to


I believe it refers to _uncountable/countable_.

Kajjo


----------

